# My string quintet



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

Here are the first 3 movements of my string quintet:






This was originally conceived as my 2nd piano sonata, but decided to re-score it when the textures became too complex.

I slowed my work when I realized that there wasn't any competition I could submit it, but the last movement will probably be a re-scoring of this (Nahre Sol knows I exist ):





I'm not completely sold on using this as the finale, though, I think it lacks the _gravitas_ of the first movement.

Here's the score

Any feedback would be great, since I'm completely self-taught.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm also self-taught and I know I'm being hypocritical considering some of the obvious distastefulness of my own stuff, but the opening chord sounds wrong with the F in the chord, since you already used it as a lead-in note. The 2nd violin part in bars 14 and 16 sounds a bit too bold in its chromaticism (sort of sounds off-tune) in the setting. It sounds you there is a solution that is closer to the intended effect. Just my off-hand feeling.


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

I am likewise self-taught and have to admit that I am neither a good teacher nor a good student. Moreover, I am completely ignorant of atonal music, although I have not yet given up trying to appreciate it. That being said, there is much that I like about this composition. There are many nice sections and it is a good start. One question I have is about the places where it sounds like somebody is hitting a coconut with a stick. Is this necessary? (As we often ask in the computer software field: "Is it a feature or a bug?") Does it really add anything to the interest or beauty of the work, or is it just an unnecessary distraction from what already has some potential to evolve into a fully enjoyable and possibly enduring composition?


----------



## Brazealnut (Jun 22, 2019)

Wow, talk about texture! This was impressive on so many levels... it was lyrical, complex, articulate, and just downright fun!

I have downloaded the score and given it a quick perusal. I "play" the violin and viola, so I have some familiarity with stops and articulations. I must say, this is quite a demanding work for your string quintet. Not impossible, of course, but all those double/triple/quadruple stops in succession elevate this to a level of difficulty that I think will frighten away any possibility of a community performance. (Although it's so darn beautiful you almost have to overlook its difficulty.)

The amount of detail and care you've given the score is phenomenal. I wish I could find something to critique there, but it all looks good. The score itself is a work of art.

I have one misgiving about this piece, and that is, unfortunately, the amount of articulations you require of your string players. The impression I get is that of a budding artist, perhaps, obtaining a lot of new art tools and using them all in his newest painting. There is virtue in holding back, in refraining from incorporating all the sounds a stringed instrument can make in one piece of music. It comes across—to me, at least—as more showy than substantial. Based on the tonal sonoroties you use alone, your piece is quite substantial... I don't see a need to throw in all those extra articulations. But that's just my two cents. Even as it stands, this work is mind-blowingly good.

Congratulations on a job well-done! I expect this will win some competitions. Looking forward to the next installment in the quintet!

Cheers,
Jordan


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

Brazealnut said:


> Wow, talk about texture! This was impressive on so many levels... it was lyrical, complex, articulate, and just downright fun!
> 
> I have downloaded the score and given it a quick perusal. I "play" the violin and viola, so I have some familiarity with stops and articulations. I must say, this is quite a demanding work for your string quintet. Not impossible, of course, but all those double/triple/quadruple stops in succession elevate this to a level of difficulty that I think will frighten away any possibility of a community performance. (Although it's so darn beautiful you almost have to overlook its difficulty.)
> 
> ...


Thank you for your very kind words, Jordan! It's encouraging. At the same time I agree with all what you said. I went a bit overboard with the extended techiques, I wanted to "impress" the academics that might read the score, but most of those _sul tasto_ and such are unnecessary.

The multiple stops are also an issue. I've been removing many of them since the original 2018 version, but I think I should go on and convert this in a sextet (mostly removing duplicate notes). Actually, I submitted the first 2 movements in a hapazardly extended sextet version to a competition (because that was the minimum number of instruments), but I was disqualified because I didn't fulfill some criteria.

Part of me was against the sextet format for simple economic reasons, it's another performed that needs to be hired. I wanted to squeeze each performer to the max. LMAO. I'll have to switch to a sextet for sure.

Thanks


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

Here's the completed piece. I've written a new finale from scratch.


----------

